# Mini Nubian or Nigi Dwarf?



## FarmerwannaB (Jun 11, 2010)

I am looking into getting goats here soon and want a smaller size because I don't have the room for full size goats. Both Nigi and mini nubians are available in my area. Which breed would you prefer and why? Is one hardier than the other or produce more milk or healthier?? Any help would be fantastic! Thank you!!


----------



## muddipuppy (Jun 12, 2010)

i say nigerian. they are super quiet compared to the nubians, and, in my humble opinion, cuter!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 12, 2010)

First, it would depend on how small the mini Nubians are. An F1 which is usually a full size Nubian doe bred to a Nigerian buck offspring won't be all that small. You would want more like an F3 or F4 mini Nubian.

The other thing you will need to look into is if the places you buy from will let you breed to their boys if you aren't going to keep any boys. Many farms won't let others use their males for breeding so that could be a determining factor which one you get.

I have Nigerians and love them but everyone needs to figure out which one is their favorite.


----------



## Mea (Jun 12, 2010)

I might quibble just a bit about the Nigerians being quiet.   At the shows we've been to this spring... it has been a tie beyween the Nigerians and the Nubians as fas as noise levels.   

  I have heard that the Nigerians, because of their small size... and their nature to have  multiple births, *can* be a nightmare at kidding time.   Someone with more experience with them could answer that.  If You have people around You that raise them, there would be a good source of information  on those specific goats.

  Keep us posted....


----------



## freemotion (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't the smaller goaties need to be older before breeding the first time, too?  If so, this is another factor, because you need to factor in the upkeep for another year.  On the other hand, some small breeds can be bred year-round, so kidding can be staggered for year-round milking.  

Just "thinking out loud" so to speak.  I have full size dairy does and pet pygmy-x's, so what do I know?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 12, 2010)

I raise Nigerians and have no noise problems out of any of them.  As far as a kidding nightmare, don't know where that came from.  I have only had 3 assisted kiddings in 5 years with my herd.  Generally, Nigerians are very easy kidders and great at taking care of their babies.  I don't breed the does until they are 8 or 9 months old and mature enough to breed.


----------



## chandasue (Jun 12, 2010)

I have Nigerians and love them to bits. Not much experience but we've had no problems with kidding and the milk is really tasty and just about right for us. I can see needing just a bit more if I was really going to get into cheesemaking though. I'm getting about a quart/day from her so I do save up some for occasional soft cheeses, yogurt and soap. If you buy one that's in milk find out how much milk she gives per day. A quart (~2 lbs) per day seems like the norm, but some are really good milkers closer to 4-5 lbs/day. Maybe the Mini-nubis produce more milk.   It's worth finding out from the breeders.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 12, 2010)

I, too, have Nigis.  The first thing I tell anyone that wants to milk a Nigi -- spend the money and get does from established, good quality milk lines. Go to the farm (if at all possible) and milk their dam.  That will give you a fair idea on what to expect.  Some people cannot get their hands/fingers around Nigi teats and just can't milk them.   Their teats are so tiny anyway that if they weren't bred for teat size, udder attachment and production...  you will likely become so frustrated at trying to milk them that you will just give up.  You might 'luck-out' and get an easy milker without the genetics but don't expect that.

I would also say that Nigi's tend to have few birthing problems.  I don't have years of personal experience but my girls have had zero problems with kidding and are great mommas.  I keep in touch with a couple of Nigi breeders around here and they rarely have had issues with birthing.  But, any goat can.

I don't breed my Nigis until they are 18 months old.  I personally like to give them plenty of time to grow up/mature themselves (bodywise) before stressing those bodies with babies.  I also plan my Nigi births for late spring for warmer weather to make it easier for the kids and in case babies are born at night and I'm not there.  My barn isn't heated but my does are always in enclosed kidding stalls starting two weeks before their first due date.  

I love my Nigi girls.  They are not loud ever until they see a person.  They then get quite vocal until someone goes over to pet them or let them out to run around the farm.

I have no experience with mini Nubians so I can't help at all with them.


----------



## FarmerwannaB (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input, I am currently talking to two different breeders about their goats, one with mini's and one with nigi's. So far, I am leaning toward the Nigi's. Their dams seem to be milking 4-5lbs a day! And she may even have a beautiful black doe availble after the doe weans her kids. I will keep everyone updated and post pics when I finally gets some cuties!


----------



## chandasue (Jun 12, 2010)

If you have trouble milking their tiny teats by hand, look into getting a hand milker. Most people recommend the Henry Milker. I have the Udderly EZ Milker. Works great, saves my hands and fast enough for my impatient doe.


----------



## Mea (Jun 12, 2010)

I am so glad that those with actual experience with Nigerians chimed in !   I've been quite impressed with the ones that have been at the shows this year !  They are nice animals and seem to have their udders really socked on nice and tight.

   My experience with birthing problems has been limited to big Suffolk ewes   and That situation was a tight squeese for my hand !       So when i overheard a comment to the effect " that trying to assist a small Nigerian could be a nightmare"  it actually sounded reasonable to me.   I'm really glad to learn that that usually is Not an issue.


----------



## FarmerwannaB (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh my heck, I have goats!!! So, I hadn't planned on getting goats until next week sometime but ended making an impulse drive out to two goat farms yesterday. The end result?? Two Nigi Dwarf doelings!! Oh, they are so darn cute, I still can't believe we brought them home and I have a mini farm in the middle of suburbia! I was able to see the dams and sisters, and fathers, and gand dams of both does, was taught how to milk on the dam of one of them and learned so much. Plus, I bought from realyy amazing women who told me multiple times to call anytime day or night if I have a question or problem. I felt so good about purchasing from them knowing I have back up! Phew!! What a relief for a newbie! Anyway, they seem to be settling in nicely. One of them we had to chase all over nations creation, TWICE (son accidentally let her go the after we caught her), then she was tattooed and put in a kennel for a long car ride. Needless to say, she is the more skittish of the two. Poor girl. All in all though, they seem to be doing well so far and I am looking forward to watching them get bigger and more comfortable with me and the family. Thanks for everyones input on this, I know I will be coming to this forum often!


----------



## FarmerwannaB (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, silly question, how do I post pics??


----------



## chandasue (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!

You can post pics via the "Uploads" link at the top of the page.


----------



## Mea (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to Your New Reality !!!     Enjoy !!!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 13, 2010)

I post pics through photobucket.com  Can't wait till you figure it out and we can see!!!
There may be a sticky either here or on BYC that can help you better than I can.
 Another new goat owner!!


----------



## FarmerwannaB (Jun 13, 2010)

Their ears are still green from the ink used to tattoo but they are settiling in together nicely. So cute!


----------



## lolalucy (Jun 13, 2010)

They are adorable.  Congrats!


----------



## chandasue (Jun 13, 2010)

Awe... Pretty girls.


----------



## Mea (Jun 13, 2010)

Awwww !!   They are cuties !!! 


   (and those ears certainly are Green ! on the one  the ears match her eyes !  )


----------



## glenolam (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations!  Have fun!


----------

